# Si vous pouvez m'aider à y voir plus clair...



## Avril-VII (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

  J'aurais besoin de vos lumières, de vos conseils éclairés, car je traverse actuellement une période de doute... En effet, je suis en seconde, que j'ai choisit à détermination plutôt scientifique ( option Biologie) car je me destine(ait) à un boulot dans la police criminelle, la médecine légale... Mais après 2-3 semaines au Lycée, je commence à me poser des questions... 



  On me disait très bon élève au collège (17,5/20), j'étais donc prédestiné à la filière scientifique... Mais la rentrée au Lycée, la découverte des matières, me fait entrevoir les choses différemment  :mouais:. En effet, la redécouverte des matières comme la Géographie, l'histoire, les langues m'a fait revoir mes intentions, peut-être un coup de tête  , nous verrons bien... Je me suis toujours interessé à tout ce qui bouge, à l'actualité dans le monde, les relations entre pays.

  Les maths, j'y arrive très bien, la physique chimie, je gère, la bio, j'apprend donc ca baigne... Mais est-ce que ca m'interesse vraiment ? Oui, y'en a toujours à apprendre, c'est toujours interessant. Mais je doute à présent que se soit réellement mon profil, aussi bon élève à prédestnation scientifique que je suis...

  Peut-être comprendrez-vous... En gros je me sens beaucoup mieux à rédiger un texte d'argumentation en géographie, à répondre aux questions "est-ce qu'il y en a de vous qui savent" du prof (non, pas fayot ; interessé ) etc... Pour résumer : je me sentirais mieux au quai d'Orsay ( il voit grand le ptit  ) que dans un labo...

J'éspère avoir été clair, j'oublie des exemples, c'est sur... mais c'est confu dans ma tête 
Merci par avance.


Avril.


----------



## DarkNeo (19 Septembre 2005)

Faut faire ce que t'aimes


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

Bah c'est le moment idéal pour t'orienter non ? Tu peux faire aussi un excellent bac L ou ES, faire un bac S n'est pas une fatalité pour un très bon élève, écoute aussi ton coeur et tes envies non ?
Tu as encore le temps de réfléchir à tout ça, l'année ne fait que commencer   
Ma copine était dans la même situation que toi, elle a fait L, elle a été major de promo en fac d'histoire par la suite, en 1ère, 2e et 3e année, puis dans les 5 premiers, elle est dorénavant prof d'histoire, par choix, par conviction, mais pas par fatalité.

C'est bien en tout cas de te poser ces questions, d'avoir ce sens critique et cette ouverture d'esprit, quand je vois le nombre d'élèves malheureux en S, qu'on force juste parce qu'ils sont excellents et qu'on considère que l'excellence devrait s'exprimer uniquement dans cette filière, c'est pathétique.


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas le décodeur


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> On me disait très bon élève au collège (17,5/20), j'étais donc prédestiné à la filière scientifique...



D'une, ne jamais se fier aux rumeurs !
D'autre part, en quoi le fait d'être "bon élève" prédestine-t-il à une orientation vers les fillières scientifiques ?:mouais:  Je serais curieux d'avoir une explication sur le lien de cause à effet que cette relation sous-entend ...


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Septembre 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> D'une, ne jamais se fier aux rumeurs !
> D'autre part, en quoi le fait d'être "bon élève" prédestine-t-il à une orientation vers les fillières scientifiques ?:mouais:  Je serais curieux d'avoir une explication sur le lien de cause à effet que cette relation sous-entend ...



Et bien pourtant, c'est ce que les profs disent en fin de 3e, quand on doit commencer à réfléchir à ce qu'on veut faire dans la vie, aussi curieux que cela puisse paraitre...
Tu es bon en tout ? Et bien hop ! Bac Scientifique, c'est ce qui ouvre le plus de portes...

Il n'y a en fait, aucun lien de cause à effet, c'est vrai, mais j'ai bien l'impressions que c'est comme ca...


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et bien pourtant, c'est ce que les profs disent en fin de 3e, quand on doit commencer à réfléchir à ce qu'on veut faire dans la vie, aussi curieux que cela puisse paraitre...
> Tu es bon en tout ? Et bien hop ! Bac Scientifique, c'est ce qui ouvre le plus de portes...
> 
> Il n'y a en fait, aucun lien de cause à effet, c'est vrai, mais j'ai bien l'impressions que c'est comme ca...




C'est dramatiquement vrai  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'aurais besoin de vos lumières, de vos conseils éclairés, car je traverse actuellement une période de doute... En effet, je suis en seconde, que j'ai choisit à détermination plutôt scientifique ( option Biologie) car je me destine(ait) à un boulot dans la police criminelle, la médecine légale... Mais après 2-3 semaines au Lycée, je commence à me poser des questions...
> 
> ...



La géographie      

C'est depuis que tu sais que Remiremont n'est pas dans le Centre que tu as eu cette révélation


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Aprés, ce qu'il ne faut pas perdre de vue, c'est que la fillière litteraire n'ouvre quasiment  que sur l'enseignement, et faut surtout pas faire ça si on a pas la fibre.

Moi je te conseillerais une bonne école d'ingé généraliste puisque tu es bon.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Ceci dit, moi je reviendrais en arrière, je ferais soit Cuisinier, soit Marine Marchande...

Rien à voir avec ce que j'ai fichu donc...

Des regrets t'en auras quoi qu'il arrive, parce que le pb c'est qu'on doit décider d'une orientation au moment ou on sait le moins de choses...

C'est con, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être comprendrez-vous... En gros je me sens beaucoup mieux à rédiger un texte d'argumentation en géographie, à répondre aux questions "est-ce qu'il y en a de vous qui savent" du prof (non, pas fayot ; interessé ) etc... Pour résumer : je me sentirais mieux au quai d'Orsay ( il voit grand le ptit  ) que dans un labo...



Ce qui est certain c'est que tu t'exprimes plutôt très bien pour quelqu'un de ton âge et que tu exposes clairement ton problème. C'est déjà un bon point.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, moi je reviendrais en arrière, je ferais soit Cuisinier, soit Marine Marchande...
> 
> Rien à voir avec ce que j'ai fichu donc...
> 
> ...



C'est tellement vrai. 
J'aime mon travail mais je me rend compte que j'ai été "formaté" pour faire un travail ou il y avait des débouchés. Même si mes parents ne m'ont jamais suggéré de faire des études d'infirmiers, l'éducation qu'ils m'ont donné me poussait "indirectement" à choisir un secteur "social" ET au débouchés multiples.

Bref, à 18 ans, j'avais peu de chance de m'orienter vers des études de photographes par exemple. (formation que je ferais si je devais choisir maintenant.)

Après, est-ce que j'aime mon métier, oui, je l'ai quand même choisi.
Est-ce que j'ai des regrets? J'en ai eu et puis je me suis arrangé pour que mon job soit plus en adéquation avec mes aspirations, avec succès je dois dire.
Bref, rien n'est jamais "joué" il y a toujours des moyens d'arranger les choses.    (par contre peut-être pas en bossant 35H00    )


----------



## quetzalk (19 Septembre 2005)

Tout à fait.
En tous cas tu as encore le temps de voir venir... Si comme tu dis tu as la chance de "bien marcher" laisse ouvertes, toujours, le plus grand nombre de portes possibles, il sera toujours temps de restreindre vers des filières plus spécialisées ensuite.  
Et d'ici le bac tu auras eu le temps de rencontrer des gens de différentes branches, de mieux apprécier (ou pas) les matières que tu (re)découvres, etc...
Bonne chance.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est certain c'est que tu t'exprimes plutôt très bien pour quelqu'un de ton âge et que tu exposes clairement ton problème. C'est déjà un bon point.



Les deux mains sur le bureau steuplé !



Terrible ce type, il les lui faut toutes !!!


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors en S, c'est sur que tu vas en bouffer des sciences, mais tu vas aussi faire beaucoup d'histoire-geo et de Français-Philo 
Pour exemple au Bac tu as 4h de philo, 4h de Français, Alors que en L tu n'as que 1h pour math-physique-Bio (pas une heure pour chaque matières, mais 1h pour les trois) 
En S on va te demander des disserts et beaucoup t'en fais pas. (beaucoup trop à mon gout en tout cas  )

Tu peux aussi choisir ES, option Maths dans ce cas en Math tu as casiment le programme de S, l'ennui c'est que le programme de physique - bio est trés léger. 

Le mieux c'est que tu passes voir le conseiller d'orientation. Si il y en a un dans ton lycée.

Et puis commences pas à paniquer, prends le temps de voir se qu'il te plait vraiment, c'est au troisième trimestre que tu choisis ton orientation définitivement.  ZEN!!!


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, moi je reviendrais en arrière, je ferais soit Cuisinier, soit Marine Marchande...
> 
> .



Si tu veux, dans mon lycée d'Hostellerie et cuisine, on prend des grands adultes aussi


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2005)

Comme tout le monde y va de son conseil, je vais reprendre pour partie celui donné par SonnyBoy.

Tu es bon ? ou très bon en sciences ?
Si vraiment tu assures, eh bien go ! assure une terminalescientifique.
Mais n'oublie pas de faire plaisir : continue à lire, va dans des cafés philos si tu aimes, découvre ailleurs que par l'école, oublie la télé. traine dans les manifs, écoute, regarde, forge toi une opinion, confronte toi aux autres sans la médiation du professeur.
Tout ce qui t'intéresse : lettres, géo etc, tu peux t'en imprégner largement dans et surtout hors de l'école.
Apprendre les maths en dehors de l'école, c'est plus compliqué 

Comme ça, en Terminale, tu auras d'une part un bagage scientifique (un esprit qui te servira de toute façon) et d'autre part une vrai culture personnelle qui pourra t'ouvrir d'autres portes.


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2005)

Effectivement, l'avantage des études scientifiques, c'est que ça laisse plus de portes libres : 

En termes d'études (officielles ou pour le plaisir), avoir fait des études scientifiques ne t'interdit pas d'aller suivre des cours de fac de lettres (enfin une bonne partie, c'est sûr que pour faire de l'ancien français, ça sert d'avoir fait du latin mais ce n'est pas incompatible avec les sciences), parfois même des cours de licence (pas tous quand même, je le répète). Pour la géographie, c'est un peu plus compliqué parce qu'il y a quand même de grosses bases à apprendre mais un cours de géographie restera (enfin, je suppose d'après quelques bouquins que je lis parfois  ) , en gros compréhensible. Après, c'est comme pour le reste, il faut bosser. (D'ici qu'on reprenne un sujet qui traîne pas loin, y a qu'un pas ! 

Par contre, difficile de suivre un cours de fac de maths si tu n'as pas les bases : là, il est indispensable de faire le travail avant. Ça doit être possible seul mais ce n'est sûrement pas de la tarte.

En termes de boulot, un peu de scientifique nuira rarement et il y a plus de postes d'ingénieur ou autre que de prof d'histoire et géo (les historiens ailleurs, il y en a, mais pas des masses). Maintenant, si tu as de la culture générale, ça ne te nuira pas dans les boulots scientifiques, bien au contraire !

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que la façon dont sont considérées souvent les filières littéraires est assez ridicule : les bons scientifiques et les mauvais littéraires, ce n'est pas un théorème. Et quand c'est partiellement vrai, ça relève du cercle vicieux bien connu qui tend à conduire au monopole, et comme on sait sur MacGé, les monopoles, ben c'est pas terrible ! 

Alors, si ça te tente de passer à autre chose qu'aux maths et si la réussite de ton compte en banque n'est pas ton premier objectif dans l'existence, tu peux aussi virer ta cuti maintenant. Dis-toi dans tous les cas que ta vie ne se décide pas entièrement en seconde, ni en première, ni en terminale, ni même après. Il peut y avoir des choix qui pénalisent mais l'avenir est plein de surprises, toujours.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Septembre 2005)

*je vais y aller de ma petite bafouille également*
Tu as juste repris les cours depuis 15 jours dans un environnement nouveau. En passant au lycée tu as franchi un cap, laisse passer tes premières impressions.

La seconde reste une classe générale, on te demandera de t'orienter un peu plus précisément à la fin de l'année, cela te laisse largement assez de temps pour t'adapter à ce nouvel environnement qu'est le lycée et y voir un peu plus clair sur tes aspirations profondes.

Au lycée, tu restes assez encadré, profites-en pour parler à tes profs, pour prendre rendez vous avec une conseillère d'orientation pour lever tes doutes et trouver des réponses à tes questions.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Septembre 2005)

*Maintenant, si d'ici quelques temps*
tu n'arrive toujours pas à te décider :

J'ai une voisine super sympa en bas de chez moi, elle s'appelle Irma et manie la boule de cristal avec une dextérité peu commune !

 
 

 :bebe:


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Septembre 2005)

Salut.....A la sortie du secondaire(valeur moyenne) le fiston aimait la bio et choisit "agro" à l'unif.....après la première année il s'est rendu compte que c'était pas ce qu'il voulait......il a fait 'droit'.....Il est à présent brillant pénaliste dans un grand bureau d'avocat.Heureux et épanoui.
Comme quoi il est toujours possible de changer de cap.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, moi je reviendrais en arrière, je ferais soit Cuisinier, soit Marine Marchande...



Ah? ... Alors bourreau, c'était du pipeau?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, moi je reviendrais en arrière, je ferais soit Cuisinier, soit Marine Marchande...



T'as qu'a faire cuisinier DANS la marine marchande, sinon, j'ai entendu parler d'une place de bourreau qui allait se libérer (hum, que voici un terme si peu adéquat dans ce contexte) du côté de Karthoum ...


----------



## elKBron (20 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si vraiment tu assures, eh bien go ! assure une terminalescientifique.
> Mais n'oublie pas de faire plaisir : continue à lire, va dans des cafés philos si tu aimes, découvre ailleurs que par l'école, oublie la télé. traine dans les manifs, écoute, regarde, forge toi une opinion, confronte toi aux autres sans la médiation du professeur.
> Tout ce qui t'intéresse : lettres, géo etc, tu peux t'en imprégner largement dans et surtout hors de l'école.
> Apprendre les maths en dehors de l'école, c'est plus compliqué
> ...


suis d accord sur :
1- eviter la mediation du corps enseignant. c est en rencontrant des professionnels, capables de reellement te parler de leurs metiers que tu pourras entrevoir la branche qui te plait le plus
2- la culture personnelle que tu peux te forger par tes propres aspirations t aidera dans bien des situations (perso, j ai jamais rien appris a l ecole sur le mac, ni meme pendant mes etudes d info  )
3- l esprit S (comme scientifique et non comme supérieur, lol) : que ma apporte cette Terminale S spe maths ? une ouverture d esprit, une curiosite de tout ce qui m entoure, l analyse des faits avant de porter un jugement definitif, la possibilité de revenir sur un jugement que je croyais definitif  etc.

et n oublie pas une chose encore : rien n empeche un medecin legiste d etre passionne par la geographie ou autre. ton futur metier ne sera pas toute ta vie (je te le souhaite en tout cas)...

anecdote tout de meme : une de mes amies titulaire d un baccalaureat serie L, est dorenavant medecin neurologue 

bonne chance et te prends pas trop la tete pour l instant


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui te plait le plus ?
Je me suis trouvé face au même dilemne (en gros : informatique ou histoire ?). Ce sont mes résultats qui ont choisi pour moi (j'avais beau aimer ça, j'étais moyen en histoire).
Si toi tu as vraiment le choix, c'est royal !
Comme l'ont déjà dit d'autres : il y a plus de débouchés en sciences et il est toujours plus facile de travailler dans un domaine scientifique tout en développant une culture "litéraire" à côté que l'inverse.
Mon bac commence à dater un peu, mais comme je pense que le système accorde toujours la primauté aux maths, je te conseille plutôt de rester en filière scientifique. Il est beaucoup plus facile d'aller faire des études de lettres avec un bac S que l'inverse... (enfin, facile... relativement, hein ?).
En plus, ça te laisse 3 ans pour afiner tes envies, tes choix.


----------



## Shaan (20 Septembre 2005)

Hello!

Je me suis posé la même question que toi en seconde... et pour ma part je n'étais un étudiant du tonnerre. J'ai choisi la voie de la Bio, et je pense avoir bien fait! Maintenant je suis en thèse.

Comme certain te l'ont fait remarqué, en choisissant les filières scientifique, tu aura toujours accès à tous ce qui est politique, histoire, art, philo... et cela à un haut niveau. Mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai. Il m'ai possible de tenir des conversassions dans tous les domaine... ou presque, mais dès que j'ouvre la bouche sur les avancés de la recherche en générale, ou bien sur mes propres recherche, j'ai le droit à   ou bien  Et ce n'est pas fautes d'essayer de vulgariser la chose. Et puis même si certain le nie ou essaye de changer les choses, les bacs scientifique ouvrent toutes les portes. Preuve en est ma cousine qui, avec un bac S, est entrée sans problème en prépa Hypocagne/cagne, avant de passer sont Agrég' d'histoire!

Il sera toujours temps de retourner ta veste à ce moment-là, mais dans le cas inverse... cacahuète!


----------



## CBi (20 Septembre 2005)

J'y vais aussi de ma petite contribution = 

D'accord sur ce qui a été dit = tant que tu n'es pas sûre de ton choix, la filière scientifique est la position d'attente la meilleure.

Mais il faut penser aussi que le choix d'une filière, d'un métier, c'est souvent le choix d'un mode de vie... 4 exemples = 4 camarades de lycée, tous ayant on peut dire "réussi", tous passionnés par ce que nous faisons, mais avec des satisfactions et des contraintes très différentes=
- 1 ingénieur universitaire, excité par la découverte qu'il fera peut-être un jour, mais ne sort de son labo que pour partir en stage, en recyclage permanent pour rester à la pointe de son domaine.
- 1 cadre commercial, au moins un tour du monde par an, connait les Apple Shops de Tokyo, San Francisco ou New York  , mais tombe d'épuisement à la fin de la semaine... pour la satisfaction des actionnaires.
- 1 énarque. Touche de près le vrai pouvoir dans le cabinet d'un ministre, rencontre des gens extraordinairement brillants, mais commence à comprendre qu'il est difficile de prétendre changer le monde sans entrer en politique. 
- 1 professeur d'université en lettres modernes. Vit dans une ville moyenne de bord de mer et va à Paris par TGV pour assurer ses 18.5 heures de cours par semaine. Passionné de musique, il écrit dans des revues spécialisées.

Mon conseil = dépasser la question du simple goût pour telle ou telle activité, le stade de savoir si un domaine te plaît ou pas, et analyser plus en détail sur ce qui te motive dans la vie, ce qui t'apporte des satisfactions ou au contraire ce qui te rebute, sur un plan le plus large possible.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah? ... Alors bourreau, c'était du pipeau?



ben non, bourreau c'est ce que je voulais être petit.

Aprés j'ai fait ce que j'ai fait...

Et maintenant je m'aperçois que j'adore la cuisine, et la mer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Sauf dans les grands lycées parisiens, la filière littéraire est dévalorisée et lesdites disciplines sont mieux enseignées dans  les flilières L.
Il sera toujours temps après un  bac S de faire une prépa littéraire ou sciences-po.
Géographie ? Pense à éviter l'université, beaucoup de profs sont en dessous de tout.
J'ai fait un Bac L lettres classiques puis une licence  Histoire -géo et je ne le regrette pas, encore que ce soit une filière polluée par beaucoup de déchets (genre étudiants qui font 15 ans d'études et tu te demandes ce que vaut leur thèse, sur laquelle tu es censé t'appuyer)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> - 1 énarque. Touche de près le vrai pouvoir dans le cabinet d'un ministre, rencontre des gens extraordinairement brillants, mais commence à comprendre qu'il est difficile de prétendre changer le monde sans entrer en politique.



Et comme "entrer en politique" est le meilleur moyen de s'empêcher de changer le monde, j'te dis pas dans quel merdier on est.   :affraid:

_d'ailleurs, il y a juste à côté un thread qui le montre bien !_


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2005)

Comme la plupart des autres ici, je te conseillerais de tenir bon et de faire ton bac S.
En scientifique tu auras toujours assez d'heures d'histoire/géo et de philo pour assouvir ta soif de débats culturels animés  tandis qu'en L, avec 1h de math/physique/bio (je vois que ça n'a pas changé en 20 ans :mouais: ) tu perds tout contact avec le monde scientifique.

Pour ma part j'ai fait le cheminement inverse : très bonne en français/philo/histoire-géo, on m'a très vite orientée vers un bac A (le "L" d'il y a 20 ans). J'ai entamé des études d'Histoire/Sciences Po, c'était intéressant mais je n'ai jamais trouvé les débouchés intéressants  Résultat, j'ai décidé de me réorienter en faisant des études d'ingénieur en informatique et je peux te dire que j'ai sué ma dose pour tenir le coup en math/physique surtout... pourquoi ? parce que ma préparation au lycée avait été plus qu'insuffisante !... bref, j'ai réussi mes secondes études, mais j'ai bossé comme une malade pour rattraper mon retard...

Donc, fais ton bac S, il ne t'empêchera certainement pas, le moment venu, de faire des études plutôt orientées philo / sciences sociales ou historiques.  Par contre, le contraire est bien plus difficile 

Bon courage et ne t'inquiète pas, dans 2 ans tu y verras plus clair


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

mon petit avril

tes parents il disent quoi ?
tu as eu deja la reunion avec les parents et le principal ?

moi cette reunion qui a eu lieu l'année derniere pour le 2end de fifille m'as beaucoup eclairé et balayé beaucoup de apriori , apriori que on mas inculqué vu que je ne connais pas le systeme scolaire français trop compliqué a mon gout

le principal nous a expliqué en long large et traver les differents bac , les matieres et les options obligatoire et optionelles ,  les debouchés possibles pour  la suite des etudes et du travail 

 la section L c'est pas pour avoir un bac poubelle , loins de là, selon le principal c'est meme plus difficile que une S

la section ES , conseillé a qui n'a pas encore les idée claire mais a savoir que il y a quand meme pas mal de math , pas en matiere math elle meme mais en economie

la section S , conseillé a qui ne savant pas quoi faire plus tard et qui ont un tres bon niveau , ou a ceux qui se destinent a une "carriere" scientifique

 on etait quelqus parents a se poser la question si un eleve avec bon niveau qui ne voulait pas faire du S mais mais plutot du ES s'il ne fallait pas le pousser en S
la reponse du principal a eté que on devait laisser le choix a l'eleve et qui etait bien mieux un bon bac ES que un minable S

il nous a encore dit que apres le bac nos enfants pouvent faire la prepa , une année dure mais interessante a tous niveau : pour avoir l'entrée plus facile dans une bonne ecole et aussi pour mieux definir sa carriere 

la reunion a tenu pres de 3h30 , elle a eté longue mais tres interessante

ma fille qui elle meme ne savait pas trop quoi choisir comme section (et encore moins ce qu'elle fera plus tard) a decidé a vu de cette reunion que decidement le bac S ne l'interessait nullement , elle a fini pour opter pour une ES science po avec option histoire de l'art ..... ne voulant pas aller dans l'administration je ne vois pas trop le pourqui de l'option science po et encore moin l'histoire de l'art mais bon, je dis amen 
l'important c'est que elle ait le  bac et si avec mention encore mieux


si tu as pas la chance d'avoir cette reunion sache que chez la cpe il y a des livrets où expliquent tres bien le differents bac , option et tout le tralala..... demande le , c'est ton droit de l'avoir 

je te souhaite une tres bonne reussite


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir !

Tout d'abord, merci à toutes et à tous pour vos bons conseils et témoignages ..

Je vais, c'est certain attendre, passer ma seconde, on verra bien à la fin de la seconde, si je suis toujours aussi bon, et voir si je veux toujours faire la même chose !
Donc, pour l'instant, on laisse passer, j'ai toujours le temp de décider plus tard !

Encore merci !



_désolé pour ma réponse aussi concie, mais je dois filer à la guitare, bonne soirée à tous !_


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> _désolé pour ma réponse aussi concie, mais je dois filer à la guitare, bonne soirée à tous !_


Et en plus il fait de la zique...
Le gendre idéal, quoi !


----------



## elKBron (20 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _désolé pour ma réponse aussi concie, mais je dois filer à la guitare, bonne soirée à tous !_


bon ben voila, deviens guitariste pro et etudie l histoire et la medecine a tes heures perdues


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il fait de la zique...
> Le gendre idéal, quoi !


 mais ouais, c'est super ça!!
avril, fais donc comme moi!! Lache tout, fais de la musique pendant quelques annees, et re-lache tout pour atterrir  dans une boite d'interim ou on te fera faire plein de trucs a la cool!!


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais ouais, c'est super ça!!
> avril, fais donc comme moi!! Lache tout, fais de la musique pendant quelques annees, et re-lache tout pour atterrir  dans une boite d'interim ou on te fera faire plein de trucs a la cool!!


Ou sinon, Avril, si tu ne sais pas quoi faire, va faire les vendanges !
Pourquoi ?
Parc equ'il faut aller dans la vigne, Avril !


----------



## ginette107 (21 Septembre 2005)

Tout le monde y est allé de son avis, alors pourquoi pas moi  
Ce qui me fait rire dans les propos d'avant c'est d'exposer la différence L/S 
C'est clair, c'est évident que S t'ouvre plus de débouchés  :rateau: et que L est souvent limité au métier de l'enseignement et ce que tu apprendreras en math ne dépasseras pas vraiment le programme de seconde.
Par contre une filière dont on ne parle jamais c'est ES. Pourtant je pense que cette filière est vraiment intéressante car tu as pas mal de math, de philo, d'histoire géo, en plus on te demande de faire pas mal de synthèse, de dissert...etc
Certes je suis mal placée pour te parler de la filière ES car je ne l'ai pas faite mais je crois que j'en ai des regrets. Comme toi au lycée, j'étais indécise et j'ai fait S car c'est la filière qui ouvre le plus de portes. C'est clair qu'en S au niveau des matières scientifiques tu es assoifé  mais pour ce qui est des matières littéraires tu tombes souvent sur des profs blasés car une majorité de gens qui choisent S bossent pas vraiment les matières littéraires et font leur prep de math durant les cours de philo...etc
Bref les cours d'histoire géo, philo sont quand même pas terribles...
C'est pour cela que je pense que ES avec option enseignement scientifique peut être un bon compromis :rateau: 
Bon ben bonne année scolaire


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> (...)mais pour ce qui est des matières littéraires tu tombes souvent sur des profs blasés car une majorité de gens qui choisent S bossent pas vraiment les matières littéraires et font leur prep de math durant les cours de philo...etc
> (...)


Je vais la faire un peu ancien combattant : de mon temps, en terminale C, les profs de maths nous considéraient comme "l'élite" et nous le faisaient savoir :
"Voila un exercice, je l'ai donné hier aux G (Gestion) ça leur a pris une heure. Ca ne devrait pas vous prendre plus de cinq minutes. Ha Ha Ha"
Voilà, en section scientifique, je n'ai pas eu de profs littéraires désabusé, j'ai eu un prof de maths puant de supériorité et de mépris.

Je ne sais pas comment c'est maintenant, mais à l'époque, le conseil unanime était : "si tu peux aller en C, vas-y ! Tu choisiras ensuite. Sinon, tu n'auras plus le choix"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben non, bourreau c'est ce que je voulais être petit.
> 
> Aprés j'ai fait ce que j'ai fait...
> 
> Et maintenant je m'aperçois que j'adore la cuisine, et la mer.



Oui ; mais mon petit Sonny, la cuisine et la mer, tu peux les garder pour tes loisirs... De bon hobbies sont d'autant plus agréables à pratiquer quand on a un vrai bon métier sérieux qui permet d'assurer le tout venant... Heuuu ; Avril t'es gentil mais tu arrètes d'écouter aux portes. Via! ...


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben non, bourreau c'est ce que je voulais être petit.
> 
> Aprés j'ai fait ce que j'ai fait...
> 
> Et maintenant je m'aperçois que j'adore la cuisine, et la mer.


Ah mais ça n'est pas incompatible.
Quand on voit ce que certain essayent de nous faire avaler...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> 
> Tout d'abord, merci à toutes et à tous pour vos bons conseils et témoignages ..
> 
> ...





Bah, comment juger les sciences...alors que tu ne connais la chimie que depuis 2 ans...
laisse glisser ton année et tu verras a la fin......

mais entre nous comment choisir une orientation (qui va tout de meme jouer sur tout tes etudes et ton futur job...) quand on n'est qu'en seconde.....
pour la plus part des matiere....tu n'as aucun recul.....
par exemple, tu ne connais pas la philisophie.....alors que si il faut, c'est ton truc.....
enfin....attend un peu.....


----------



## sofiping (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des regrets t'en auras quoi qu'il arrive, parce que le pb c'est qu'on doit décider d'une orientation au moment ou on sait le moins de choses...C'est con, mais c'est comme ça.





			
				foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement vrai.
> Bref, à 18 ans, j'avais peu de chance de m'orienter vers des études de photographes par exemple. (formation que je ferais si je devais choisir maintenant.)
> 
> Après, est-ce que j'aime mon métier, oui, je l'ai quand même choisi.
> ...



Mais non , pas du tout , quoi qu'il arrive il ne faut pas que tu ais des regrets , raie ce mot de ton vocabulaire ...  avoir des regrets , c'est rester coincé dans le passé . Foguenne a rattraper le coup en parlant d'arrangement et de succés ...Quoi que j'aurais bien des choses a dire sur la notion de succés , tu es la seule personne qui soit apte a décider si ce que tu as entrepris est une réussite ou pas  ...
Tu es exactement dans le même cas de figure que ma fille , entrée en seconde cette année , angoisse des premiers jours a ce demander ce qu'elle fait sur cette rampe de lancement qu'on appelle lycée ...
Elle n'a pas d'aussi bon resultats que les tiens ,  elle attaque ce cycle avec une moyenne de 12,5 et veux se diriger vers un bac S ( elle veux étre osthéopathe équin donc bac S , kiné puis osthéo ... ) , c'est pas gagné mais les maths , c'est la seule matiére qui l'intéresse , ça tombe plutôt bien  ... de toute façon , tout est une question d'efforts et de volonté !
Je ne vais pas redire ce qui a été tres bien dit au dessus , a savoir que tu es au tout début de ton orientation et que tu as encore le temps de reflechir , on vous met une grosse pression quant à votre avenir , pour l'instant tu es médecin légiste historio-géographe ... trés bien ... et le jour ou ce sera vraiment le moment de choisir , tu feras ton choix ... et si tu t'apercois que ce n'est pas le bon ... tu aviseras  
Je vais un peu te parler de mon cas , non pas que ce soit un exemple (loin de là !!! ) , mais aprés avoir bidouiller pendant des années , je fais deux stages dans une boite qui produit des films d'animations ... ça y était , j'avais enfin trouvé de quoi seraient faites mes 50 prochaines années ... toute occupée a imaginer des histoires , des décors , des lumiéres , j'ai 40 ans et je suis comme toi ... sur une sorte de rampe de lancement , sauf que moi il me manque une bonne partie de mes neuronne actifs , il va donc falloir que je redouble d'énergie , car au moment ou d'autres commencent a penser à leur retraite , moi je pense à mon futur métier   :casse:  
.... mais bla bla bla , tout ça pour dire qu'il faut s'entrainer à pratiquer la remise en question , ne pas avoir peur de changer d'avis , ne pas regreter certains choix , ne pas oublier que nous sommes quand même des gens libres (même si les apparences sont trompeuses ) et que ... vas y fonce ... prend toujours plaisir à faire ce que tu fais ... et si jamais le plaisir retombe ... change de direction


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

ne l'écoute pas elle dit n'importe quoi !  

Quitte à avoir des regrets (tu en auras) mieux vaut les avoirs en étant riche, fait du scientifique, fait deux ans de prépas, fait une grande école.

Et aprés c'est bon, tu te fous de tout...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Et n'écoute pas trop les artistes qui te disent qu'il faut "faire ce qu'on aime..."

Faut faire ce qui rapporte.

C'est tout.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et n'écoute pas trop les artistes qui te disent qu'il faut "faire ce qu'on aime..."
> 
> Faut faire ce qui rapporte.
> 
> C'est tout.


Faut faire chien, alors.
Un chien ça rapporte.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à avoir des regrets (tu en auras) mieux vaut les avoirs en étant riche, fait du scientifique, fait deux ans de prépas, fait une grande école..




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire chien, alors.
> Un chien ça rapporte.


 
un chien vaut mieux que deux tutorats


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

En forme les gars... dites moi..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et n'écoute pas trop les artistes qui te disent qu'il faut "faire ce qu'on aime..."
> 
> Faut faire ce qui rapporte.
> 
> C'est tout.



Oui... Car mieux vaut noyer les regrets dans d'exquis pur malts vieillis avec patience que dans du Margnat qui en plus te brûle le cul au passage...


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En forme les gars... dites moi..


 
n'est-ce pas


----------



## sofiping (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et n'écoute pas trop les artistes qui te disent qu'il faut "faire ce qu'on aime..."
> 
> Faut faire ce qui rapporte.
> 
> C'est tout.



ah là il n'a pas tort    

ps : mon luxe , c'est d'avoir passer toutes ces années a naviguer a vue ... une bouteille de pure malte dans la poche  :love:   ... mais ça ça s'appelle de la chance


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Et oui mais regarde tu navigues à vue en buvant du pure malt.

Tu pourrais étudier la cartographie, et boire du single malt...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

Ben mon vieux, il demandait qu'on l'aide à y voir clair, c'est sympa de lui avoir offert la canne blanche et les lunettes noires


----------



## sofiping (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui mais regarde tu navigues à vue en buvant du pure malt.
> 
> Tu pourrais étudier la cartographie, et boire du single malt...



pfff ...  petit , je préfere vivre bien au dessus de mes moyens ... je me suis pas étendue sur l'inconfort et l'aventure , mais ça va avec


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En forme les gars...



en forme de quoi ?



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> dites moi..



Moi !


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos reflexions, remarques, anecdotes et plaisanteries 
Comme je le disait et comme certains d'entre vous l'on dit, je dois attendre, je ne suis qu'en seconde, donc pas de panique...

En fait, j'ai des moments ou d'un coup comme ca je doute comme un fou...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2005)

Vois du coté des centres d'information et d'orientation, et un rendez-vous avec un conseiller d'orientation, ca ne peut pas faire de mal.[size=-1][/size]


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai des moments ou d'un coup comme ca je doute comme un fou...




mais nous ne doutons pas de toi........


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2005)

Tu as deux chances inouïes, celles de pouvoir faire des études, et celle de choisir tes études.

Fais ce que tu ressens, ne tente pas de prévoir quoique ce soit pour ton avenir, il ne sera jamais comme tu l'avais imaginé du temps de ta seconde. 
Fais au jour le jour et prends les chemins qui te plaisent, quand ils se présentent.

Je n'ai pas tjrs su le faire, et j'ai quelques regrets.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon vieux, il demandait qu'on l'aide à y voir clair, c'est sympa de lui avoir offert la canne blanche et les lunettes noires


Y voir clair, y voir clair - de l'ivoire sombre, ça n'est plus de l'ivoire


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, moi je reviendrais en arrière, je ferais soit Cuisinier, soit Marine Marchande...


Tu voulais ouvrir un resto de moule marinière dans un port? 
Tu as une attriance particulière pour les matelots??


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais ouvrir un resto de moule marinière dans un port?
> Tu as une attriance particulière pour les matelots??


Ca y est, j'ai trouvé !
Sonnyboy, c'est Jean-Paul Gaultier !


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'ai trouvé !
> Sonnyboy, c'est Jean-Paul Gaultier !




Non, c'est pas Jean Paul Gaultier, c'est celui qui est en-dessous de lui


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Oui... alors euh... s'il vous plait... je vous en prie... hein....


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vois du coté des centres d'information et d'orientation, et un rendez-vous avec un conseiller d'orientation, ca ne peut pas faire de mal.


Mais pas forcément du bien non plus 
parce que mon expérince avec les CIO, ça n'a pas été franchement concluant :hein:

Je voulais faire avocat, mes études de droit m'ont gonflé,
j'ai fait ce qui me plaisait, et par la passion j'ai aujoud'hui un taf qui me plait (mais bon niveau paye, bof  )


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas forcément du bien non plus
> parce que mon expérince avec les CIO, ça n'a pas été franchement concluant :hein:
> 
> Je voulais faire avocat, mes études de droit m'ont gonflé,
> j'ai fait ce qui me plaisait, et par la passion j'ai aujoud'hui un taf qui me plait (mais bon niveau paye, bof  )


Discours résumé d'une conseillère d'orientation en début de terminale :
"Vous êtes l'élite, donc vous irez en prépa. Ceux d'entre vous qui seront trop minables pour aller en prépa iront à la fac (sous entendu, ce repaire de feignasses incultes)..."

Oui, oui, ça c'est de l'orientation, y a pas à dire !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

En qualité de formateur, je vois passer un paquet de jeunes et moins jeunes dont le seul espoir (enfin j'exagère un peu) est de pouvoir faire enfin ce qui leur plait.
Mes conseils d'orientation, je ne les ai jamais suivis car primo j'avais largement les moyens, secundo c'est de ma vie dont il s'agit et pas du remplissage de telle ou telle filière.
Bien sur, pour le plus grand nombre le choix se restreint souvent à trois fois rien parce que :
1 - les résultats scolaires ne sont pas à la hauteur des exigences des orientateurs : mais sur ce point on pourrait légitimement se poser quelques questions.
2 - les orientateurs ne sont pas dans la vraie vie et moins encore dans la projection. Ils connaissent une partie des filières, les plus classiques et tout ce qui sort de l'ordinaire est proprement négligé.
3 - le temps qu'il est nécesssaire pour faire une orientation est autrement plus important que celui que les dits orientateurs peuvent consacrer.
4 - les moyens d'évaluation autres que les résultats scolaires sont peu utilisés. (cela rejoint le point 1)
5 - on travaille sur des filières "fermées", les escapades, les parcours variés ne sont pas favorisés, on veut spécialiser alors que nombreux sont ceux qui veulent s'ouvrir.

Avec tout ça, soit on a des parents qui mettent le paquet, donnent de la confiance et encouragent le choix de leur enfant, soit on atterrit dans une filière X, Y ou Z pour un bon moment.

PS : mon parcours "accidenté" me sert bien maintenant => Bac E (maths et technques), un bout de fac de sciences passer à jouer au tarot et à faire les piquets de grève, fac d'éco, licence, Gestion, Arts du Spectacle, Informatique... Et je compte bien faire autre chose encore.

Certes comme le dit etudiant69, la paie ne suit pas toujours, mais entre paie et confort, moi j'ai choisi. Je travaille pour vivre et pas le contraire.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Et surtout ne pas écouter un orientateur qui axe son conseil sur "le marché de l'emploi".
Combien de jeunes ont débuté des études d'informatique en 97/98 parce que c'était en plein boum et se retrouvent aujourd'hui à galérer pour trouver du travail ??

Je me souviens d'une image qui m'avait fait rire très très jaune : un informaticien au bord d'une route de la sylicon valley, avec une pancarte disant "will code HTML for food"...


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout ne pas écouter un orientateur qui axe son conseil sur "le marché de l'emploi".
> Combien de jeunes ont débuté des études d'informatique en 97/98 parce que c'était en plein boum et se retrouvent aujourd'hui à galérer pour trouver du travail ??
> 
> Je me souviens d'une image qui m'avait fait rire très très jaune : un informaticien au bord d'une route de la sylicon valley, avec une pancarte disant "will code HTML for food"...


 Vous oubliez les parents et le "poids" qu'ils peuvent exercer sur le choix de leurs enfants...  Parfois l'enfant a le choix entre suivre telle "filière" prédestinée (parce que conforme aux souhaits des parents) et... rien du tout. 

Rien que le fait d'avoir le choix est déjà un privilège...


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je travaille pour vivre et pas le contraire.



Ça, c'est une philosophie de vie.    (et même une à mon goût )

Alors, Avril, il faut peut-être réfléchir à la tienne avant de réfléchir à la filière. Ceci dit, la philosophie de vie, aussi, peut changer.


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Rien que le fait d'avoir le choix est déjà un privilège...


Hum, hum... Les parents éduquent leurs enfants et les enfants les corrompent 
Les privilèges s'obtiennent, pas difficilement que cela.


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Septembre 2005)

et Keynes il avait le choix lui d'etre etudier en Troisieme ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2005)

Ce bon vieux Dendrimere Dalors...


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! et merci encore pour vos conseils et témognages 

  En fait, ce que je vais aborder maintenant était le sujet que je prévoyais pour ce fil ... Vous risquez de vous demander ce que je fabrique, car bon, je vasouille pour mon orientation, mais voilà qu'on m'a mi une idée derrière la tête...

  Le programme Voltaire est une opération menée conjointement par l'allemagne et la France. C'est l'état français qui propose des bourses aux jeunes lycéens de seconde pour partir six mois en allemangne    tous frais payés, dans une famille d'acceuil (faite pour ca  )... Ce qui implique donc d'arriver la bas cul nu les mains dans les poches... D'être tout seul et de perdre tous ses repères... Pas mal non ? Néanmoin, je pense que ce reste une exprérience unique que de partir six mois en allemagne, à apprendre une langue, s'omprégner d'une culture.

Et je suis entrain de me dire : pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Septembre 2005)

J'essaye de peser le pour et le contre...

   D'un côté, rentrer chez soit en ayant obtenu une connaissance de la culture allemande, en parlant quasiment très bien l'allemand, est surement un avantage pour l'avenir. Et puis, on dit que l'on va être de plus en plus ammené à bouger..
   De l'autre côté, envisager une première S en partant 6 mois en allemagne me parait un peu fou, même si on suit des cours quasi-équivalant là bas, ca ne remplace pas.


----------



## y&b (24 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de peser le pour et le contre...
> 
> D'un côté, rentrer chez soit en ayant obtenu une connaissance de la culture allemande, en parlant quasiment très bien l'allemand, est surement un avantage pour l'avenir. Et puis, on dit que l'on va être de plus en plus ammené à bouger..
> De l'autre côté, envisager une première S en partant 6 mois en allemagne me parait un peu fou, même si on suit des cours quasi-équivalant là bas, ca ne remplace pas.



Quoiqu'il en soit, découvrir d'autre culture est toujours formateur (et l'Allemagne, pour y être aller travailler l'année dernière, c'est vraiment un autre culture surtout au niveau des études).
Quand au fais d'arriver en première S après, si tu es bon, ce ne sera pas forcement mort. Au pire tu redouble, ce n'est surement pas une tare, ça te laissera plus de temps et de recul pour réfléchir à ton orientation, et tu aura une expérience irremplaçable après la découverte de ce pays.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Y voir clair, y voir clair - *de l'ivoire sombre*, ça n'est plus de l'ivoire



Vi, ben y a pas que l'ivoire, qui sombre, ce thread à tendance à se prendre pour le Titanic, je trouve ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de peser le pour et le contre...
> 
> D'un côté, rentrer chez soit en ayant obtenu une connaissance de la culture allemande, en parlant quasiment très bien l'allemand, est surement un avantage pour l'avenir. Et puis, on dit que l'on va être de plus en plus ammené à bouger..
> De l'autre côté, envisager une première S en partant 6 mois en allemagne me parait un peu fou, même si on suit des cours quasi-équivalant là bas, ca ne remplace pas.


 
te poses pas de question... si tu peux y aller, vas-y... 

pi faut arreter de dire des conneries, S c'est pas si dur que ca...  puis dans ce cas la tu feras jamais rien garçon...


----------



## y&b (24 Septembre 2005)

Franchement, si tu en à l'ocasion, fonce ...
Et puis c'est tout ce que l'europe peut faire pour nous aujourd'hui !!!
Oups, c'est pas là le thread politique


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2005)

Vas-y, fonce.  une occasion pareille, faut en profiter.
La connaissance d'une langue comme l'allemand te sera sûrement utile. Et de plus, bon élève comme tu sembles l'être, tu n'auras aucun problème à assurer ta première S, tout au plus tu devras bosser un peu plus vers la fin, mais ce sera un challenge de plus.


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

    Certes c'est vraiment une occasion formidable, une oppartunité, une expérience inoubliable, mais je sens que si j'y vais je rique de pleurer, beaucoup...  Je suis de nature à me dire et puis merde j'y vais (si des fois ) mais là j'ai peur que ca soit trop... J'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'être séparé de mes parents, sans aucun contact, 3 semaines... Au début on voit vraiment noir, alors 6 mois... Mais bon, le télèphone existe.


A cette heure, je sens que c'est un peu le dilemme dans ma tête... Mes amis que je trouve merveilleux au lycée, une vie peinard ou presque etc... ou me retrouver seul avec mes bagages dans un pays, avec des gens que je ne connait pas du tout. Et pour le peux que la fille de la famille d'acceuil (si il  en a une soit moche et méchante ou belle et antipathique )_Mais ca, me direz-vous c'est du détail... _ 

Désolé si je suis confus dans mes propos


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Tu es surtout pénible...  

Tu f'ras c'qu'on t'dit, et c'est tout !


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es surtout pénible...
> 
> Tu f'ras c'qu'on t'dit, et c'est tout !




C'est comme ca et pas autrement !


----------



## Nobody (25 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ca et pas autrement !


 
Et maintenant, file dans ta chambre!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si je suis confus dans mes propos



Mon Dieu! La boisson ; si jeune...    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, file dans ta chambre!



sans passer par la case "frigo" et sans oublier de te laver les dents et ton petit pipi


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Et il faut pas oublier de bien brosser les dolues aussi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et il faut pas oublier de bien brosser les dolues aussi...



Dolues


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Ah... tu connais pas...

Je crois que c'est trés provençale...

Les dolues, les dents qui te poussent au cul....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah... tu connais pas...
> 
> Je crois que c'est trés provençale...
> 
> Les dolues, les dents qui te poussent au cul....


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon après une bonne nuit de sommeil ... TU T'ES DÉCIDEÉ A Y ALLER !!!

Nan, franchement, y a des oportunités qu'il faut pas manquer, sinon après, on regrette ....


----------

